# DDR Flashlights



## Cobra 6 Actual (Nov 4, 2020)

I have an Artas flashlight that sort of looks like a pocket flask. (Sorry, I’m too new to be allowed to post attachments yet.) It’s made in East Germany (the DDR). I found one thread on this Forum about this particular brand. That whetted my interest. 

Next I found a DDR-made Narva that looks like a big old clunky flashlight. After that I found another Narva, this one a sort of cigarette box shape with three sliding lenses that change the light color to green, blue, or red.

*Question*: Are these three styles/brands the entire universe of DDR-made lights. Have I completed a DDR collection with just those three? Or are there more types and brands ‘out there’?

Thanks very much for any light you can shed on this.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2020)

Cool find

Check out flashlight museum. com for possible others.


----------



## Cobra 6 Actual (Nov 5, 2020)

Will do. And, thank you.


----------

